# dropper post für kinder bike



## grumo (24. April 2020)

Hallo! 

Ich suche eine dropper post für das Kinderbike VPACE Max 24 https://www.vpace.de/produkt/max24-kinderbike/. 

Die dropper post muss diese Anforderungen erfüllen:


> - 27.2 mm Durchmesser
> - ca. 60-70 mm Hub
> - externe Kabelführung. Das Kabel muss bei der Sattelklemme die dropper post verlasen. Für interne Kabelführung ist der Rahmen nicht vorgesehen.
> - Remote Auslösehebel am Lenker
> ...



Die Herstellerin empfiehlt diese dropper post https://r2-bike.com/KIND-SHOCK-Sattelstuetze-LEV-Remote-ohne-Hebel-65-mm

Kann mir jemand ein Teil empfehlen oder hat gar sowas zu verkaufen? 
Für Angebote bin ich Euch dankbar! 
Beste Grüsse


----------



## LockeTirol (25. April 2020)

Hi, wir haben bereits einige Kind Shock an den Kinderbikes gehabt. Die sind immer top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (25. April 2020)

Wir haben auch gute Erfahrung mit den Kindshox gemacht...


----------



## grumo (25. April 2020)

danke euch beiden! hat jemand eine gebrauchte dropper post zu verkaufen?


----------



## dennis1509 (11. Mai 2020)

Wie aufwendig ist der Einbau, bzw. wie kann der Zug verlegt werden?


----------



## Schnegge (11. Mai 2020)

dennis1509 schrieb:


> Wie aufwendig ist der Einbau, bzw. wie kann der Zug verlegt werden?


Kommt auf den Rahmen und die Stütze an...


----------



## Bastian_77 (15. Mai 2020)

Ich will jetzt auch endlich einen haben für den Zwerg, hatte schon einen in 30.6 geholt für das nächste Rad, aber das ist dann doch ein anderes geworden und somit passt die nicht. 27,2mm - tendiere zum Model von Vpace, frage mich aber ob ein Remote am Lenker nicht besser wäre ? Ich zumindest nutze den Ständig auf den Trail .... 
Leider sind die dann direkt immer sehr viel Teurer und die Ablenkung muss extern sein ...
Was wäre hiermit ?
Dropper Post 70mm


----------



## Mickey_Lux (15. Mai 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt auch endlich einen haben für den Zwerg, hatte schon einen in 30.6 geholt für das nächste Rad, aber das ist dann doch ein anderes geworden und somit passt die nicht. 27,2mm - tendiere zum Model von Vpace, frage mich aber ob ein Remote am Lenker nicht besser wäre ? Ich zumindest nutze den Ständig auf den Trail ....
> Leider sind die dann direkt immer sehr viel Teurer und die Ablenkung muss extern sein ...
> Was wäre hiermit ?
> Dropper Post 70mm



Die Stütze ist auch gerade bei mir im Zulauf (für das 24er Fatbike meines Juniors). Ich erwarte allerdings nicht, dass sein Gewicht schon reicht, um die Sattelstütze herunterzufahren. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## 123GT (7. März 2021)

Mein Sohn hat eine KS eTen in 27.2 mit Hebel unter dem Sattel. Klappt bei 30kg.
Gruß


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (7. März 2021)

Mein Tochter fährt diese Stütze im Fully , wiegt selber nur 27kg und kam schneller und besser damit
zurecht als mit der Reverb.
Ganz interessant finde ich dieses Modell, weil man hier den Hubbereich bzw. den Anschlag beim Ausfahren in 5mm Schritten einstellen kann.
Wir haben die Stütze aktuell auf 120mm begrenzt, und können je nach Wachstum in 5mm hochsetzen ohne die Stütze(innenverlegen Zug) lösen zu müssen.








						TwinWorks Variostütze 31,6mm, 189,95 €
					

TwinWorks Dropper Post Wer heute noch freiwillig am Traileinstieg das Tool auspackt, um die starre Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr zu versenken, hat wahrscheinlich




					alutech-cycles.com


----------

